# Hot Dogs



## joesfolk (Mar 5, 2011)

We have an abundance of hot dogs.  I can of course grill them but need some more ideas.  I do Pigs in a Blanket sometimes (Not the cabbage variety) and baked beans and hot dogs and for the kid I'll occasionally do Hot dogs with mac and cheese.  But I mean really that's about it.  Any ideas out there?


----------



## Mama (Mar 5, 2011)

There's always Corndogs.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, its not much on the creative side, but, I just can't resist slicing them up sometimes into a can of pork-&-beans. Kiddos go bannanas over them too!

DUH...ETA - I just noticed that you already do this in a way...please forgive!


----------



## JMediger (Mar 5, 2011)

When we were kids, my mom would occasionally make omelets for dinner.  She made fancy ones for her and my dad and hot dog and cheese ones for us for us ... Quite tasty!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2011)

Swedish hotdog dish from my Danish cooking site, Opskrifter/Madopskrifter Alletiders Kogebog

For 4 persons


400 grams onions, peeled weight (400 grams = ~ .9 pounds)
30 grams margarine (~ 2 tablespoons)
500 grams hotdogs (500 grams = ~ 1.1 pounds)
3 tsps edelsuss (sweet) paprika
1000 grams cold, cooked potatoes (1000 grams = 1 kilo = ~ 2.2 lbs)
70 grams tomato paste (~ 2 tablespoons)
2 dl whole milk (2 decilitres = ~ .8 cups)
salt
pepper
5 dl whipping cream (~2.1 cups)
garnish: 100 grams chives (~3.5 ounces)


peel and chop onions, cut the hotdogs into rounds
brown the fat, saute the onions, add the hotdogs and paprika, lower the heat.
add the potatoes in slices the tomato paste, the milk, and the salt and pepper
Cook for 5 minutes
Add the cream and cook for another 5 minutes
Sprinkle chopped chives over the dish and serve

There is a "tip" at the end of the recipe:

It's up to you how much cream you add. You can certainly substitute milk for the cream, but it won't have the strong flavour you would otherwise get.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 6, 2011)

Tax mate that looks hotydoggydeliciosus, please make my day complete and tell me its wonderful with french fries.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 6, 2011)

Ps on the site you link too, the breakfast bread, "absolut verdens nemmeste morgenmadsboiler" looks good, I like the way it is left in the fridge overnight for a slow rise and I will give it a bash.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 6, 2011)

I put hot dogs in my Spanish Omelete. I have a pic but it will look naff next to Tax the Dogmeisters pic.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I put hot dogs in my Spanish Omelete. I have a pic but it will look naff next to Tax the Dogmeisters pic.



That's not my pic, it's the one from the site.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay


----------



## taxlady (Mar 6, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Ps on the site you link too, the breakfast bread, "absolut verdens nemmeste morgenmadsboiler" looks good, I like the way it is left in the fridge overnight for a slow rise and I will give it a bash.



I was going to give that a try, but it looks like my yeasties are dead. Are you using Google translate to understand those pages? Works pretty well, but can be quite funny on occasion.


----------



## Claire (Mar 6, 2011)

Mom used to steam, then slice almost through lengthwise.  Then she'd spoon on mashed potatoes, top with dabs of butter (actually margarine, we didn't do butter, too expensive) and paprika, for stuffed hot dogs.  

In my dad's family (Quebecoise), they called them _saucisse_, (which I guess they are!) and served them for breakfast with eggs and other breakfast foods (steamed).

Also good sliced into mac & cheese.


----------



## Claire (Mar 6, 2011)

I sometimes like to interject a food memory.  We were vacationing in old Quebec city, and went to a brew pub down in the warehouse district by the river.  The place was called Lenix or something like that.  When I asked for the menu, the waitress said, "le hot-dog".  OK.  Well what followed was just short of obscene!  There were these spikes on a steamer (picture:  very phallic) and the gals would impale a thin baguette on them and steam it.  Then they'd squirt mustard in the tubular hole (the only choices on the menu were the degree of heat in the mustard).  Then they'd wiggle this foot long, skinny hot dog into the baguette.  All this amid much ribaldry, especially among the men, of course.  I thought we'd die laughing.  My French is pretty bad, but I could still translate enough of the commentary for my husband, but really, it didn't take much translation.  I don't know if I've ever laughed so hard over a lunch.  Vive le (or is it la?) Hot-Dog!


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 6, 2011)

Add them into scalloped potatos, you can add them as they are or grill them first to put some color on them.

We've used the large "dinner-style" hotdogs (4 to a package I think) in place of corned beef in a boiled dinner and they can also be substituted for kielbasa in other dishes. 

Let me guess "BOGO" buys?

Karen


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 6, 2011)

Just in case you are still looking for ideas .................. see the attached...........


----------



## Selkie (Mar 6, 2011)

Tube Steak!!! 

They can be used as a non-specific meat filler in most any soup or stew since they don't carry a lot of flavor on their own.

I sometimes make a side dish using diagonal sliced, pan fried hot dogs finished off with a balsamic vinegar/brown sugar glaze.

Make a cheese fondue, cut steamed hot dogs into 4 pieces each, give each kid a bamboo skewer and stand back...  (fire hoses for cleanup are optional)


----------



## pacanis (Mar 6, 2011)

The four ways I cook hot dogs (other than adding them to thinks like beans or mac and cheese) are either grilled, boiled, pan fried in butter or deep fried (called rippers, because of the way the skin splits). When I make rippers I like the dogs with a cooked relish, usually diced jalapenos and onion, with a splash of balsamic vinegar. Then there is toasting the buns, not toasting the buns, sometimes no bun, just the hot dog on a plate with mustard. Chili dogs are always an option, too. And I think I remember MsMoffet here slicing them and cooking them with a red sauce over noodles. Oh, and there's always raw on a bun with mustard. Better than bologna! lol


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 6, 2011)

For a twist on chili dogs, cook the dogs IN leftover chili.  They pick up the chili flavor as they plump up.  

Eat them with the chili or put them in a bun with some chili and minced onions and shredded cheese.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 6, 2011)

Split them lengthwise and fold them open. Add a little oil to a skillet on medium high. Fry them on both sides until starting to color and add a medium onion thinly sliced. Stir frequently until the onions are soft. Add a 14.5 oz can of stewed tomatoes and your favorite hot sauce to taste and simmer for 10-15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Serve over rice. 

Craig


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 6, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I was going to give that a try, but it looks like my yeasties are dead. Are you using Google translate to understand those pages? Works pretty well, but can be quite funny on occasion.


I used the translator I then get my wife to read it in English it sounds normal then, her first language is Croatian, her second is Italian her third is English


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow guys,  I never expected so much response.  Thank you so much.  And no, not a bogo.  We were "gifted" a bunch of foot long hot dogs.  Can't even find buns for them in the middle of winter.  Of course I could make my own but it always seems like to much trouble to go to for something that is basically a convenience food.  Thanks again.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 6, 2011)

tHROW THEM IN A QUICK SOUP. oops, sorry. Onion, potato, carrot, hot dogs, some pasta or rice. Done.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 6, 2011)

And then of course freezer. They will keep for a very long time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hand the kids some sticks or skewers and cook them over the stove burners. Make up some potato salad.  Makeshift campfire and picnic, makes anything taste good.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Mar 6, 2011)

Back in the dark ages when I was a child, , mom would slice them up and cook them in saurkraut. Still love that one, but no one else does so I don't make it. 

She would also fry them in a pan and serve them as our meat for the meal.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 6, 2011)

I like mine in a Hotdog sandwich.

2 grillled or cooked sliced lengthwise dogs
2 slices multi-grain bread
Mayo,mustard,ketchup
lettuce,pickle,red onion.

You can add cheese or other deli meats to go with too.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 6, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Swedish hotdog dish from my Danish cooking site, Opskrifter/Madopskrifter Alletiders Kogebog
> 
> For 4 persons
> 
> ...



That looks a lot like something that my grandmother made a few times, i remember it having similar ingredients, I've never seen anything like it anywhere else.  She wasn't Swedish, but French Canadian living in Maine.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 6, 2011)

When I was a kid my Mom would often put hot dogs in pancakes....if I got to help they would usually end up looking like smiley faces!


----------



## NoraC (Mar 6, 2011)

Another "kid trick" for fun with hot dogs: slice them lengthwise in half and then each half into thirds. Pile the strips up on hamburger buns as a "worm sandwich".

The presentation is designed for Halloween parties and 8 y.o. boy birthdays, but even for adults it has virtues. You get a lot more chili, or sauerkraut and Muenster to stay with the sandwich.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 6, 2011)

when kids were growing up, used to chop cooked potatoes,skin on, then thinly slice dogs. put both in skillet with melted butter and cook em up til brown . if i wanted onions of course they had to go in first til done, then add the rest. a salad and that was dinner. cheap and tasty .


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 6, 2011)

Claire, the dogs you described in Canada sound a lot like the Puka Dogs we had on Kauai.......they were really delicious. 

Puka Dog - Hawaiian Style Hot Dogs Kauai


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondering...
I have a bit of a prejudice about hot dogs.  Maybe it is because they are cheap and so very processed.  But I always feel like I am doing my family a disservice when I serve them.  I don't feel that way so much when I serve smoked sausage or some other such thing.  And here in Michigan hotdogs have to meet very high standards to be sold here.  So my predjudice really doesn't make all that much sense but there it is.  Do you feel this way too?  I'm hoping all of these great ideas wi8ll help me to change that feeling.


----------



## Claire (Mar 6, 2011)

Makes sense.  Puka means "hole"!


----------



## AnnieDrews (Mar 6, 2011)

NoraC said:


> Another "kid trick" for fun with hot dogs: slice them lengthwise in half and then each half into thirds. Pile the strips up on hamburger buns as a "worm sandwich".
> 
> The presentation is designed for Halloween parties and 8 y.o. boy birthdays, but even for adults it has virtues. You get a lot more chili, or sauerkraut and Muenster to stay with the sandwich.


 
Don't they curl up when you do that? Great idea for kids. Seems I remember one where you slice them in several pieces only part way up the dog and boil them and they come out looking like octopuses (octopi?). Saw that as a Halloween food somewhere, too.


----------



## Foodfiend (Mar 7, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> Back in the dark ages when I was a child, , mom would slice them up and cook them in saurkraut. Still love that one, but no one else does so I don't make it.
> 
> She would also fry them in a pan and serve them as our meat for the meal.


 
My mother went one further.  She would make a big batch of mashed potatoes, put hot saurkraut on top of the mashed potatoes, and then put sliced hotdogs on top of that.  We used to have that a lot when I was still a kid some 40 years ago.  Now I've completely lost my taste for saurkraut so that's off the menu for us I'm afraid.  It was rather tasty tho' when we were growing up.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 7, 2011)

After posting here I kept thinking about this all day. I came home after work and made this soup. Chopped and Sautéed onion and bell pepper, mostly because I do not like either one of them. But what kind of soup is it without onion for example. I cooked them long enough so they became very soft. In the mean time I boiled water and 2 potatoes, added shredded carrots and frozen cauliflower. When water started to boil again I added onion/pepper mixture, couple of spoons of canned green pears, a teas spoon of chicken soup powder, fresh crushed garlic, some seasoning. Then I cut up two (or was it three hot dogs?) throw that in the soup and a handful of some small, short, skinny noodles, have no idea what they called in English. Boiled for another 5 minutes checked for salt, added some cayenne pepper. Served it with bread croutons (is there any other kind of croutons?). Yum. Hot dogs gave the soup really good flavor. I loved it.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 7, 2011)

That sounds really good, Charlie.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 7, 2011)

Different hot dog ideas, but oh so good.

1. Wrap hot dogs in bacon, secure with toothpicks, and broil until the bacon is crisp.

2. Wrap in fresh bread dough with chili and cheese.  Pinch seam and ends to seal.  Let rise and bake until golden brown.

3. Use in place of ground beef in pasties or in meat pies.

4. Use to top pizza.

5. Place in a sub bun with baked beans and fried onions.

6. Cook in tomato based barbecue sauce and serve over rice

7. Cut lengthwise from the center to one end, turn 90' and repeat to make four "legs".  Bake in the oven.  The legs will curl outward, making a four legged monster.

8. Grind and mix with Miracle Whip, sweet relish, prepared mustard, and chopped onion to make a sandwich spread.

9. Eat cold, using your teeth to peel the "skin" from one end to the other, and then munch down the whole thing, all while watching TV (Yeh, i did it as a young'en).

10. Take a plastic straw and run it through the hot dog, lenthwise, ro remove a plug of meat.  Refill the straw with something else, like melted cheese, or sauce, or ketchup (be creative) and use it to fill the channel.  Pan fry in a dry pan, rolling to cook evenly, and serve hot.

11.  Slice and place into a bag with garlic, and onion powders,, a touch of cayenne pepper, maybe a bit of brown sugar, and shake to coat.  Place the coated hot dogs slices into a garden salad with ripe tomato and chunks of avocado, don't forget the cuke.

12.  Add to three bean salad.

A couple ideas for you.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bakechef (Mar 7, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Just wondering...
> I have a bit of a prejudice about hot dogs.  Maybe it is because they are cheap and so very processed.  But I always feel like I am doing my family a disservice when I serve them.  I don't feel that way so much when I serve smoked sausage or some other such thing.  And here in Michigan hotdogs have to meet very high standards to be sold here.  So my predjudice really doesn't make all that much sense but there it is.  Do you feel this way too?  I'm hoping all of these great ideas wi8ll help me to change that feeling.



I kinda feel this way too.  I usually only serve them in the summer off the grill.  They are just very unhealthy too much salt etc...   I do like hot dogs but it has to be a "sometimes" food.  I'm not a big fan of heavily processed food.


----------



## LindaZ (Mar 7, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> We have an abundance of hot dogs. I can of course grill them but need some more ideas. I do Pigs in a Blanket sometimes (Not the cabbage variety) and baked beans and hot dogs and for the kid I'll occasionally do Hot dogs with mac and cheese. But I mean really that's about it. Any ideas out there?


 
I used to make a dish called Hot Dog Casserole. As a military family we didn't have much money and hot dogs were cheap. We ate this a lot.

1 lbs hot dogs, sliced
2 Tbs butter/margarine
1 onion chopped
1 small can stems/pieces mushrooms
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can of half milk, half water
1/4 cup ketchup (in later years I used stewed tomatos - equally good) 
1/2 bag egg noodles, boiled

Brown hot dog pieces in butter, adding onions and mushrooms toward the end and brown slightly. 
Add milk/water mixture to mushroom soup and mix, add to hot dogs, mushrooms and onions.
Add ketchup, stirring to blend
Add boiled noodles and cook until heated through.

Enjoy!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That sounds really good, Charlie.


 
It really was good. Even the one that doesn't eat anything ate it, well she did fished out all the peas first and gave it to her sisters and then she ate it. Next time I will skip the peas, or will crush them so she doesn't see them. My mom used to make soup like this when we did not have money or was pressed for time. You can put pretty much anything, as much as you want or as little as you have.


----------



## Skittle68 (Mar 7, 2011)

Make a hotdog, pepperoni, and onion pizza. It's really good!!


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 7, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Different hot dog ideas, but oh so good.
> 
> 9. Eat cold, using your teeth to peel the "skin" from one end to the other, and then munch down the whole thing, all while watching TV (Yeh, i did it as a young'en).
> 
> ...


 
Goodweed, do you get hot dogs with casings?  We can't get them here unless we want to pay top dollar for them and I can't afford that!  (Wish I could, those are the hot dogs that I love.)


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 8, 2011)

How about a Hairy Weiner? Trendy in Russia: Hairy sausages - Table Hopping - Steve Barnes - Restaurants and Dining Blog - timesunion.com - Albany NY


----------



## thekitchen-aide (Mar 8, 2011)

i really enjoy putting hot dogs and onions into a pan with BBQ sauce and frying them with a little oil. then you can put it in a lightly toasted bun and have a great sandwich!



http://www.thekitchen-aide.blogspot.com


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 8, 2011)

Rocklobster, those hairy hot dogs are absolutely gross!   I'm going to have to make them to serve for a Halloween party or something.  The kids will love it, either that or refuse to eat them.  Maybe they should be served on a bed of something red like ketchup or marinara sauce!


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 8, 2011)

Cut up franks are good in potato leek soup.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 8, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Cut up franks are good in potato leek soup.




Whoa whoa whoa.. wait a minute.. I am not happy with the cut up frank thing...


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 8, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.. wait a minute.. I am not happy with the cut up frank thing...


Glad to see you're paying attention.  Feel free to edit.  Hopefully we don't have any sensitive Weiners here.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 8, 2011)

S/B Wiener


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Glad to see you're paying attention.  Feel free to edit.  Hopefully we don't have any sensitive Weiners here.



I haven't noticed any members from Vienna (Wien), but I might be wrong.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 8, 2011)

Camping dogs for when the wheather permits or for those able to brave the cold
Mix 1 tab of minced onion some worcestershire 1 Tab. chilli sauce 1/4 cupand 12 beef hot dogs all together simmer 30 min.with a 12 oz can of beer put in a wide mouth thermos then serve on 6 split french rolls. This can be frozen and sealed in a baggie then reheated at a campsite or on your backyard grill. Have fun
kadesma


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 19, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> We have an abundance of hot dogs. I can of course grill them but need some more ideas. I do Pigs in a Blanket sometimes (Not the cabbage variety) and baked beans and hot dogs and for the kid I'll occasionally do Hot dogs with mac and cheese. But I mean really that's about it. Any ideas out there?


 How about julienne the hot dogs, pan fry them just to sear them then do a hot dog stir fry with fresh vegetables.


----------

